# gbm



## gbm321 (Feb 2, 2017)

*Z 134 coolant drain*

I am new to this forum but have browsed a bit and it looks like a great group. I bought a Massey Harris 30 Deluxe with a Z 134 engine. It had a slight knock so I want to remove the head and the pan and see what I can find. I feel a little foolish but can anyone tell me where the coolant drain is on the block or should I just pull the lower hose and drain it there? I have drained the radiator already. Thanks for your help.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Welcome to the site GBM, I don't know where the petcock is on that block , but pulling the hose would help, there might even be a square head plug on either side that would also drain the coolant


----------



## gbm321 (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks Doc. I guess I'll pull the lower hose and go from there.


----------



## gbm321 (Feb 2, 2017)

I found it. After removing enough parts I found the drain cock above and to the rear of the oil filter behind the air intake tube to the carb.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

cool, glad you found it


----------

